# Van Stock



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello all,
Ive been in the plumbing biz for about 10 yrs and it's time to step out on my own.
Looking for some advice on what you feel is absolutly necessary to stock on a service van. Im not talking about fittings, pipe ect but general repair products, kits ,ect.
Thanks Guys and Gals


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

drain surgeon said:


> Hello all,
> Ive been in the plumbing biz for about 10 yrs and it's time to step out on my own.
> Looking for some advice on what you feel is absolutly necessary to stock on a service van. Im not talking about fittings, pipe ect but general repair products, kits ,ect.
> Thanks Guys and Gals


There is a thread on this click the link.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/service-truck-stock-list-5792/


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's pretty simple...

In the last 10 years what have been your most commonly used parts?:whistling2:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

google up Randall Hilton <> sorry for teasing ya gotta have tough skin on here>< he will fix you up from invoices to spread sheets to tee shirts, to door nob hangers, but ( remember nuttin is free)


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

don't worry what ever you stock you will never need and everything you need will still be at the supply house.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

stock alot of invoices


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

it really depends on your area. but my basic is

toilet repair parts for at least 4+ complete re builds. water service valves, copper 1/2 - 1 1/4". hot water tank install parts. faucet repair, just the popular. sewer and drain machines.

the most important is to know where to get the parts and what they will cost.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Just a few items I stock on truck, that I have found to be crucial when you need them.
1- Sump pump
I don't know how many times I have been to a job for something else, & noticed the sump pump is not working, or not working properly.
2- Quiet check valves for sump pumps.
The one I use are made by A.Y.Mc Donald Co., are very heavy duty, with extra long sleeves, & made in USA.
3- Satin or brushed nickel sink strainers.
I connect up alot of kit. sinks, & the customer or GC always buys the fixtures, & forgets to buy strainers, or they have chrome ones. So when I show them how much better the strainers look with a SS sink, it's an instant sale.
Main thing is with these & many other items, if you got it on hand, & can do it now, 95% of the customers say, go for it. Which = more $$$ in your pocket, along with free advertising from another satisfied customer. Just my .02.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Word on the street is that if you have a boxtruck......you can stock everything. I dont know why all the supply houses have such big buildings:whistling2:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> Word on the street is that if you have a boxtruck......you can stock everything. I dont know why all the supply houses have such big buildings:whistling2:


 I know that was a dig at me, but I still thought it was pretty funny.
Yea, yea, yea, I know I carry too much chit, but jobs change so much, that I know I will kick myself if I need something, I got rid of. Maybe I got more money than time?


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

Aerators! I never see a home that doesn't need at least one aerator.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Redwood said:


> It's pretty simple...
> 
> In the last 10 years what have been your most commonly used parts?:whistling2:


2X:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

give it a year and there will be crap on every shelve.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I usually keep a couple of tubes of aerators - sure enough I had a job last week that needed one and I was out! I use a lot of 'em.

I probably have a lot of things on my trailer that I never use, but I know that if I take them off I'll need them immediately. For example, a Woodford replacement plunger for yard hydrants. Can't remember the last time I actually needed one.

Keep specialty tools in a box or two on the truck/trailer instead of in your toolbox. Things like a faucet nut remover or taps or flaring tools. (I'm not even sure I'm carrying a flaring tool . . .) Every once in a while I have to clean out my toolbox to make it a little lighter.

Around here, it's Delta and Moen repair parts, some Kohler, some Crane Dial-Eze. Price Pfister rebuild kits. Strainers, assorted tubular, every kind of closet repair, fill valve/flapper kits, flush valve/bolt kits, some Sloan parts (haven't used those in a long time, either). 

Faucet assortment. Since people who want fancy ones usually have them already, I just carry basic replacements for basins and kitchens. I carry a two-handle tub valve and am thinking that I probably use as many single-handle tub valves and should probably carry one of those, too. 

Cleaning supplies! I carry Tilex, Lime-Away, Pine-Sol, large green scrubbing pads, plain water, and razor blades in holders. In winter, I have the option of keeping the trailer above freezing at night or bringing in the box of things that can freeze for the night. Based on last year's power bills, I think I'll start bringing them in during freezing weather. (All in a plastic crate)

Tarps, visqueen, carpet protector, nitrile and chore gloves, disposable coveralls.

Ridgid toolbox-shaped shop vac.

K-60 and Power Vee. (Super Vee? I can never remember which)

Electrical tools/parts for water heaters, disposers, dishwashers.

DW hose.

I don't carry any drain fittings unless I know I'm going to need them - I keep them in flip-top crates and can load them quickly. I do carry pipe and couplings, both Fernco and no-hub.

PEX fittings/pipe, some galvanized fittings including nipples sawed in half for hooking ABS to galvanized, copper fittings, 3/4" and 1/2" nipple trays. (I keep 1" in the shop, as well as assorted 1-1/4 and 1-1/2 nipples and fittings)

Stops, no-burst tubes, 1/4" PEX and fittings for icemakers & etc.

Slip nuts and washers, flanged tailpiece washers.

A couple of waste & overflow kits, plus pop-up and toe-touch replacement kits.

A 300' fiberglas tape measure.

I could just keep going on but no one would have time to read it.


----------

